# Figures for Polar Lights Jupiter 2



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone found a solution? It looks lifeless without people, no matter how many blinking lights it has! Is there just nothing that can be modified to look like the Robinson Family? No scale astronauts of any kind that would work? I've been looking all over the web, but nothing looks like it would work. The ship is 1:48 scale?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I will be doing a set of figures... they will be available scaled to the new Moebius kit this Fall, and then scaled to the Polar lights kit sometime this winter.

Drew
www.crowsnestmodels.com

...maybe not ready in time to solve your problem... but I want them... so I will do them anyway


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well that would be cool! Any idea's of how you are going to pose them? A set of simple "standing in the tubes" would be kool, but of course various positions doing stuff would be alright too! Maybe you can do a few different sets! (I'm not asking too much am I?!) :thumbsup: I just find it amazing that we can't find something to modify the looks of and work.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

That's already the plan, Tim. 

Set 1 Silversuits posed in tubes 
Set 2 Silver Suits assorted poses
Set3 Daily uniforms assorted poses


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

I think a good one would be Dr.Smith holding Will as a human shield! Lol!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ha Ha! It was already suggested and yes... such a classic pose... it will be in there! I will be including a few duplicate figures in the assorted pose sets to allow for some variety in folks implementation. For instance... Don seated in pilot seat and Don standing


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I used the two standing figures from the Invaders UFO kit until something better comes along.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply on this subject. I was hoping someone was
Getting around to doing a crew kit for the PL J2. Looking forward
To both kits. Hey here is an idea for a future project, the PL LOG
Spindrift could sure use a correct crew set. 

What do you think???

Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply on this subject. I was hoping someone was
Getting around to doing a crew kit for the PL J2. Looking forward
To both kits. Hey here is an idea for a future project, the PL LOG
Spindrift could sure use a correct crew set. 

What do you think???

Fortress


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a Polar Lights J2 crew in the works but I have to focus my time on finishing the Moebius J2 figures right now. As for a LOG crew... maybe, but there are just so many projects ahead of that. It takes a lot of man hours to do all the sculpting and detailing required to finish up such large figure sets, but I am absolutely certain folks will like the figures I'm working up! I just wish I didn't have to do the ol' day job... and my day job, as a freelancer, often goes WAY over 40 hours a week.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

God bless you drewid.
Life long and prosper.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Any estimate on cost of these figure kits?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I can't really figure cost yet... The Freezing Tube set will be very affordable... just 6 figures in freezer pose. The 2 Assorted Figure sets will be more, but include a number of figures in multiple poses, so folks might want to do some horse trading among themselves with the figures they don't use. If I include the robot in the assorted figures they will be quite a bit more, but I might just offer the 1/35 scale robot separately to keep the most options open to folks. Right now I just have to use any moment of free time to finish up the sculpts and get them into the caster's hands. I intend to offer them in late october...that's what i am shooting for, anyway. The day job continues to rule my world, but I am making progress.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> I can't really figure cost yet... The Freezing Tube set will be very affordable... just 6 figures in freezer pose. The 2 Assorted Figure sets will be more, but include a number of figures in multiple poses, so folks might want to do some horse trading among themselves with the figures they don't use. If I include the robot in the assorted figures they will be quite a bit more, but I might just offer the 1/35 scale robot separately to keep the most options open to folks. Right now I just have to use any moment of free time to finish up the sculpts and get them into the caster's hands. I intend to offer them in late october...that's what i am shooting for, anyway. The day job continues to rule my world, but I am making progress.


That's more than understandable. Thanks for the info! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished products.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pl Jii*

I used the figures from an old Monogram flying sub for John & Don at the controls and they seem to fit pretty well. There's an old Invaders figure as Will in there too!

For the Spindrift I got a bag of unpainted figures from a model train shop and they fit perfectly. There were like 100 of them in various poses, seated & standing, that's a lot of Spindrifts!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Excellent ideas for the smaller scale J2. I'll have to check around for some 1/48th scale figures.


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Has anyone found a solution? It looks lifeless without people, no matter how many blinking lights it has! Is there just nothing that can be modified to look like the Robinson Family? No scale astronauts of any kind that would work? I've been looking all over the web, but nothing looks like it would work. The ship is 1:48 scale?


1/48 people are easy to find as that is an popular scale after 1/72.If you decide to have the PL J2 at 1/60.Then the figures from the Polar lights
Spindrift are 1/64.A coat of silver for the spacesuit or casual wear and you have John or Don.I know Preiser make figurines hundreds of different types
Civialian,Pilot,Military,Standing,Walking,etc,etc.
They are made in dozens of different scales,1/87,1/72,1/64,1/50,1/48,etc
Definetlly check em out.
Reynalds Euro Imports bring them from Germany.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> I will be doing a set of figures... they will be available scaled to the new Moebius kit this Fall, and then scaled to the Polar lights kit sometime this winter.
> 
> Drew
> www.crowsnestmodels.com
> ...


Do you still plan to produce the J2 figures for the polar light's kit 
Drewid142? Also how about some decent figure for the Aurora/
Polar lights LOG Spindrift kit. That a possibility in the near future?

fortress:thumbsup:


----------

